# replacement faceplate



## M.Applegate (Aug 22, 2021)

I have a Sony MEX-BT3100P car stereo that works fine, but the volume knob and some buttons are missing. I tried Sony's website to see if I could buy a new faceplate, but they are discontinued. Is there anywhere else I can look for parts?


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

prolly gonna have to take your chances with ebay

here is one that sold just last month.









Sony MEX-BT3100P Faceplate, Unit, Mounting Sleeve , Manual, & Remote. | eBay


Sony MEX-BT3100P Faceplate, Unit, Mounting Sleeve , Manual, & Remote.. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS First Class.



www.ebay.com





There are other complete units available--









Sony MEX-BT3100P MP3/USB/CD Player In Dash Receiver for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Sony MEX-BT3100P MP3/USB/CD Player In Dash Receiver at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

M.Applegate said:


> I have a Sony MEX-BT3100P car stereo that works fine, but the volume knob and some buttons are missing. I tried Sony's website to see if I could buy a new faceplate, but they are discontinued. Is there anywhere else I can look for parts?


Yeah, eBay is probably your best bet.

But I would call PacParts to see if they are actually available. They have the faceplate listed as "Not in Stock/Usually Ships within 8-10 Days". But often this ends up with them not being available.

However, they do list items as "Discontinued" when they are no longer available, so there is a chance. Kind of expensive, though at $93. (See Link below)






Sony MEXBT3100P Parts and Accessories


Sony MEXBT3100P Parts and Accessories




www.pacparts.com


----------

